# nics irritation again !



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

well today i went to my local gunshop.the only shop big enough to sell sigs anyway & i bought a 239 9mm sig. when they did the gun check i was delayed. this has happened the last two times i bought guns 24 hour delay for my rifle and a three working day delay for my pistol. doesn't the n.i.c.s. keep records of these transactions? i just bought the last pistol only a month ago, they never tell me or anyone else why im delayed. does anyone know why it could possibly take 3 working days in the age of computers? its ridiculous. they cant possibly be looking up things about me for 3 full days. anyone else have this experience? its really irritating. im waiting now, i only hope it doesn't take 3 days again but i don't doubt that it will.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Somebody could have used the same or similar name as an alias when arrested (or birthdate, SSN, et c.) so the NICS has to make sure you're not that person.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*nics*

maybe the s.s.# but my name would be a one in a million shot to make up believe me, my middle name is Hamblen


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

If it'll make you feel better, in Maryland we have to wait 8 working days to take possession of a "regulated firearm", which are all handguns and long guns classified as "assault weapons". Every time.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

According to NICS guidelines, you have every right to request a reason for the delay. You have to appeal NICS yourself to get the reason, but your dealer should be able to give you info on doing so. If it is a name mix up, ask them to give you a UPIN number, which will seperate you from whoever else there is showing up or any other issues. 

But yeah, that delay will happen every single time you buy a gun. So I would ask the dealer about you contacting NICS to get the scoop on what's going on.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> maybe the s.s.# but my name would be a one in a million shot to make up believe me, my middle name is Hamblen


Call the Social Security Administration to see what your SSN has been up to. We all should these days with the illegal aliens stealing our identities. Don't worry about it. It's just more bureaucratic bullshit put into place because no one will do anything about our broken "justice" system. It'll work out eventually.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

They don't have to give a full name for you to get mixed up, it could even be just similarly spelled. I only gave the SSN as a remotely possible example, people using names similar to yours as an alias and a birthday the same or close to yours is much more common. It could be anything, but then again, these are "reasonable measures" of gun control put in place by our government, excuse me, _el gobierno_.


----------



## BRSmith (Jun 3, 2007)

At least I'm not alone in waiting for purchase to clear. It is also good to know I can request the reason why... Damn feds:smt076


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The name issue is probably dead on. I worked with a guy about two years ago who got denied for a shotgun purchase. He couldn't figure out why, he'd never gotten so much as a parking ticket and he was hired on to work armored transport so his record should have been clean. After some research he found out that, of all the weird things to have happen, there was a guy right around the block from him with the same first and last name and the same birthday. Only that guy had a major record. Why it turned up for NICS and not for the armored company though, who knows.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

no reply from nics today, Monday. it will probably go the entire three days.....:smt076..freakin asshats!!!!!!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> no reply from nics today, Monday. it will probably go the entire three days.....:smt076..freakin asshats!!!!!!


They rarely ever call back if you pass the background check. They take all the store info and will call if you are denied, sometimes if you pass, but I have rarely gotten a call back for someone who has passed.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*delete*

delete put elsewhere


----------

